# Moving to Abu Dhabi by March



## waynus (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi - I'am about to accept a job paying 33,333 aed per month + 17,000 housing allowance, up to 20,000 education allowance + 1 annual business class return fare per family member.

Question 1 - does that sound ok for 2 adults and 2 children, both under 5? 

Question 2 - how hard will it be to get our 4-year old into school in March/April? What options do we have?

Question 3 - can we apply for a school place for the Sept 2011 academic year from the UK?

Question4 - web research suggests rental costs for a 3 bed place are around 300 -400k aeds is that about right.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Is that education allowance per child??? You will have to kick in like 15,000 per child so 30,000 coming out of your pocket. And that is for KG. The price of education goes up drastically as you move up in years. 

No idea how hard it is but suggest get to calling NOW if you are going to do that. Would just suggest that your wife/child or husband/child (dreaming with that one) stay and finish out the school year. It takes a few weeks to get set up and is a bit stressful in those first few weeks. 

You BETTER be applying for next years school year NOW. They are probly filling up and alot of places may not have places already. 

Look at dubizzle for the rental prices. If you live off the island and further out then the prices go down on rentals. If your company is going to give you the entire amount for your accmodations you could take that money and use it against the education cost differences.


----------



## waynus (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the advice on schools. Have tried e-mailing them but they aren't very responsive. So I'll pick up the phone.

Yep it is wife and children I'll have to leave behind, I was hoping to come out 1 month ahead of them all, get a house and car sorted then fly back and bring them back. Realistic???


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

Abu dhabi is expensive place, specially housing in Abu dhabi is huge.....u get 17000 that means 204,000 in a year ...in this rate you might not be able to get very good house but not bad, for better house you might have to pay from your pocket......if 20,000 per child still you might have to pay some from your pocket, average school fees is about24000- 26,000 per annum for KG....so you will be able to survive though with some savings......i live in Al AIn and many expat work in abu dhabi and dubai but live in Al Ain .....Al Ain you will get huge villa in 180,000 with garden, yard, parking...its takes 1hr and 40 min drive from Al AIn to Abu Dhabi....many ppl stay here and go to work everyday to abu dhabi....also school fees are low like 15000-20000 per annum.....hope you can make you desicion!


----------



## waynus (Jan 10, 2011)

*thanks for Al Ain advice*



samfurah said:


> Abu dhabi is expensive place, specially housing in Abu dhabi is huge.....u get 17000 that means 204,000 in a year ...in this rate you might not be able to get very good house but not bad, for better house you might have to pay from your pocket......if 20,000 per child still you might have to pay some from your pocket, average school fees is about24000- 26,000 per annum for KG....so you will be able to survive though with some savings......i live in Al AIn and many expat work in abu dhabi and dubai but live in Al Ain .....Al Ain you will get huge villa in 180,000 with garden, yard, parking...its takes 1hr and 40 min drive from Al AIn to Abu Dhabi....many ppl stay here and go to work everyday to abu dhabi....also school fees are low like 15000-20000 per annum.....hope you can make you desicion!


Thanks samfurah! So I take it that a decent but not extravagant house is around 240,000 - 250,000 in AD? 

Al Ain sounds attractive I'l look into that as an option. Good draw on experience.


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

hi waynus, 
ur welcome! yes Al Ain is far much better than Abu Dhabi. AD is over crowded too much traffic and buildings , personally i feel dizzy when i go to AD. Al Ain is quite, garden city , no tall buildings, open city , perfect for family, also you get evrything. its not like rural area!....but if you are kind of person who like pubs, clubs, loud, and too much happening then i must say AL AIn is not much of your kind . there are very few bar, clubs , pubs here but the best part is its not over crowded and very peaceful. you can always hit Dubai or AD for any occasions or weekends its not very far......

hey ! do rememeber me if u choose Al Ain...heheheheh.....just kidding.......


----------

